# Adding Grain To Extract



## Samwise Gamgee (3/3/05)

Hey,

I was planning on adding some Crystal Grain to an extract brew i'm doing on the weekend.

I'm using 1.7Kg Morgan's Golden Sheaf Wheat + 1KG Morgan's Wheat Malt Extract. (as well as a couple of types of hops)

I was only gonna add 150gm mainly for colour varience but now i'm thinking that this might not be enough to make a substantial difference. 

Any thoughts?

Cheers,
sam


----------



## dreamboat (3/3/05)

What style are you trying to make?
Obviously a wheat beer of some sort, which are generally quite pale (though personally I am a big fan of the dark ones).... but maybe the sweetness of crystal is not right for that??

Personally, I would have a try with a decent wheat yeast, and stick with the extract cans.



dreamboat


----------



## Asher (3/3/05)

Sam,

It really depends on the Colour of your Crystal....
If its 140EBC(~70L or SRM) Crystal, you'll get a good 2 points (thats noticeable  ) of colour for a 20 Litre batch.

If Its Dark crystal (~110L or SRM) It will be a bit darker again...

Asher for now


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (3/3/05)

umm, i don't have a particular style in mind, just experimenting.

I want a wheat beer but with a light red/amber tinge to the colour and bit of a richer taste.

I know its kinda unorthodox!


----------



## Jovial_Monk (3/3/05)

Try a small amount of cararoma

Jovial Monk


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (4/3/05)

> Don,t worry about orthodoxy.Just make a beer that tastes and looks like u want.
> Thats the beauty of home brewing.No mass market constraints.



Here here!! :super:


----------

